# Did I mention that I hate winter?



## Steve H (Jan 17, 2022)

Our first big storm of the year. Yuck....
I positioned the cars this way so I have most of the driveway clear for snow blowing.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 17, 2022)

A winter wonderland there, Steve. We were supposed to get some snow from this storm, but we only got some freezing rain which turned to just rain around midday. What we got was enough to shut everything down yesterday, but snow like you got would incapacitate us for at least a week. And there's no milk and bread anywhere around...


----------



## motocrash (Jan 17, 2022)

Yeah, I'm with ya. 
The plow was fun for the first 2 seasons or so. Not so fun these days.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 17, 2022)

motocrash said:


> Yeah, I'm with ya.
> The plow was fun for the first 2 seasons or so. Not so fun these days.
> 
> View attachment 522554



Same with the snowblower!


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 17, 2022)

We got just enough in Memphis to make a slushy ride to work yesterday. Gone by going home time.
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 17, 2022)

It’s a bit chilly down here too, but thank God we don’t have to shovel snow!
Al


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 17, 2022)

Looks like ya got more then us Steve, we only got about 3 inches, but the 40mph winds made up for that.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 17, 2022)

3" inches here in Northern Ohio.  Just got done.  No workout today   Don't hate it but it does get old around March. You are absolutely correct that parking is essential for the game plan. Neighbor parks real close to the garage and never needs much work on the windshield.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 17, 2022)

Was hoping some solar radiation would soften the 1/4" crust on top. Nope, cloudy.
Look at those winds! Gonna be like the arctic tundra here today.


----------



## xray (Jan 17, 2022)

You could keep all that snow Steve, I don’t want anymore.

We got about 6” here but with the wind there’s spots that have a dusting and then there’s 8-10” snowdrifts in other places.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 17, 2022)

Probably got 4 to 9 inches here in Iowa,  less and more with wind...none where the wind blew it away and about 18 inches where it got deposited.  Cleared the cement in front of garage with skidloader and just drove through the rest! Feel fortunate,  middle of January and the 1st time moving snow!

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 17, 2022)

Man, I feel for you guys! We got 3 inches last night, I shoveled, but the temp came up and it rained. So, snows gone! I’d actually prefer to keep the snow around, wet and dreary is more depressing.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 17, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Feel fortunate, middle of January and the 1st time moving snow!


Agreed!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 17, 2022)

Yup, but 15" is enough!!


----------



## clifish (Jan 17, 2022)

You get that lake effect snow by you,  Long Island just got rain and my PA house got 8".


----------



## sandyut (Jan 17, 2022)

Wish that was here.  We had some storms a couple weeks back but need many more.  Nothing in the forecast.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 17, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Same with the snowblower!


snowblower wasn't cutting it. bought a tractor.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 17, 2022)

We got 2-4 inches here, about 35 miles north of Atlanta.  But also rain and sleet and temps below 32 most of the day yesterday and today.  So travel will be rough.  First snow in 4 years here.


----------



## JIMSMOKES (Jan 17, 2022)

Got 8" where I'm at in Greenville SC. Everything is shut down and not sure about tomorrow. LoL


----------



## Steve H (Jan 17, 2022)

clifish said:


> You get that lake effect snow by you,  Long Island just got rain and my PA house got 8".



Where I live. It is hit and miss with lake effect. Sometimes it'll miss us. And slam Palmyra 9 miles away. Other times.....BOOM! lol. Which is why in the winter I leave for work earlier. In my 38 mile drive I can't predict what I'm in for.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 17, 2022)

bill ace 350 said:


> snowblower wasn't cutting it. bought a tractor.


I had to keep stopping so the blower could catch up.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 17, 2022)

Hard to believe, we only got about 1" so far, but 300 miles to the West, Pittsburg is/was getting 4" to 5" per hour!!!
I guess they get Lake Effect, and we don't.
Looks like you guys down South got ours this time.

Thanks Guys!

Bear


----------



## clifish (Jan 17, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Where I live. It is hit and miss with lake effect. Sometimes it'll miss us. And slam Palmyra 9 miles away. Other times.....BOOM! lol. Which is why in the winter I leave for work earlier. In my 38 mile drive I can't predict what I'm in for.


Yeah I remember my days in Oswego we always go the wind but many times the lake effect blew the snow to Syracuse.


----------



## clifish (Jan 17, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Hard to believe, we only got about 1" so far, but 300 miles to the West, Pittsburg is/was getting 4" to 5" per hour!!!
> I guess they get Lake Effect, and we don't.
> Looks like you guys down South got ours this time.
> 
> ...


Lackawaxen in Pike county got 8" on my driveway.  Glad i am home in NY and will let the plow guy deal with it.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 17, 2022)

Man, I feel for you guys. We dodged the bullet again in Indiana. The storm turned south and around us. No snow at all.
That's fine with me....


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 17, 2022)

Sorry nice to see it's not just us, This weekend from Friday on was the s**ts
Lots of snow  -19 C with very high winds, Sunday only -10 C but no wind, Good for cleaning up the yard
Now today started at -14C snow at noon and 0 C winds going back up to 80 km and rain 4 deg and 7 deg all night.
I am so confused .   lol.

Snow and winds have started,            Come on Rain!!!  ,  I'm done with the snow , wishful thinking







Hard to tell but it is snowing  and wind has started

David


----------



## Steve H (Jan 17, 2022)

Jeff Foxworthy understands us:

Here is what Jeff Foxworthy has to say about people who live in Upstate New York...
Forget Rednecks.... If someone in a Home Depot store offers you assistance and they don't work there, you live in Upstate New York. If you've worn shorts and a parka at the same time, you live in Upstate New York.
If Vacation means going anywhere south of New York City for the weekend, you live in Upstate New York. If you measure distance in hours, you live in Upstate New York. If you know several people who have hit a deer more than once, you live in Upstate New York.
If you have switched from 'heat' to 'A/C' on the same day and back again, you live in Upstate New York. If you can drive 75 mph through 2 feet of snow during a raging blizzard without flinching, you live in Upstate New York. If you install security lights on your house and garage but leave both unlocked, you live in Upstate New York.
If you carry jumpers in your car and your wife knows how to use them, you live in Upstate New York. If you design your kid's Halloween costume to fit over a snowsuit, you live in Upstate New York.
If the speed limit on the highway is 55 mph you're going 80 and everybody is passing you, you live in Upstate New York. If driving is better in the winter because the potholes are filled with snow, you live in Upstate New York.
If you know all 4 seasons: almost winter, winter, still winter and road construction, you live in Upstate New York. If you have more miles on your snow blower than your car, you live in Upstate New York. If you find 10 degrees 'a little chilly', you live in Upstate New York.
If there's a Dunkin Donuts on every corner, you live in Upstate New York. If you think everyone else has a funny accent, you live in Upstate New York.
If you actually understand these jokes and forward them to all your Upstate New York friends, you live or have lived in Upstate New York.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 17, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> ...-19 C with very high winds, Sunday only -10 C but no wind, Good for cleaning up the yard
> Now today started at -14C snow...


David, I AM NOT BUILT FOR THAT!! I am way out of my comfort zone when we get into the low 20's ℉, just not prepared for cold like that...


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 17, 2022)

motocrash said:


> Yeah, I'm with ya.
> The plow was fun for the first 2 seasons or so. Not so fun these days.
> 
> View attachment 522554


I'll second that!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 17, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> David, I AM NOT BUILT FOR THAT!! I am way out of my comfort zone when we get into the low 20's ℉, just not prepared for cold like that...


I'm from Iowa so the 20s feels really nice in the middle of winter...what I'm not prepared for, and what should be illegal, is the weather man says " the windchill is 40 below zero F " just before you have to get out of the truck to fix something!

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 17, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> David, I AM NOT BUILT FOR THAT!! I am way out of my comfort zone when we get into the low 20's ℉, just not prepared for cold like that...



Me either Charles the older I get . Good thing I can kind of pick and chose when I have to work outside. My boss is not always a prick.

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 17, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I'm from Iowa so the 20s feels really nice in the middle of winter...what I'm not prepared for, and what should be illegal, is the weather man says " the windchill is 40 below zero F " just before you have to get out of the truck to fix something!
> 
> Ryan



 I know 

Weather People , One of the few jobs where you can make over $80,000. a year and be wrong 90% of the time 

David


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 17, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I had to keep stopping so the blower could catch up.


Yup. you guys get pretty rough winters there too.


----------



## Coreymacc (Jan 17, 2022)

I actually don't mind winter here up in Alberta, but it was raining all day and at about 3 pm it went below zero, started snowing, forecast is for minus 20c. It will have gone from plus 2c to minus 20c in 12 hrs. . Actually had to take a day off work because the roads were impassable.  Whats going on in this world.

Corey


----------



## motocrash (Jan 17, 2022)

Well, I broke 19,300 miles on the quad today. Time for an oil change.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 17, 2022)

Coreymacc said:


> I actually don't mind winter here up in Alberta, but it was raining all day and at about 3 pm it went below zero, started snowing, forecast is for minus 20c. It will have gone from plus 2c to minus 20c in 12 hrs. . Actually had to take a day off work because the roads were impassable.  Whats going on in this world.
> 
> Corey


Same here other side of Canada 
this morning started at -14 C , noon started to snow at 0 C . Now at 10 pm it is +7C rain and high winds . And will stay like this until tomorrow mid day, winds from the south. 
At least its taken care of the snow on the roads .

David


----------



## Coreymacc (Jan 17, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Same here other side of Canada
> this morning started at -14 C , noon started to snow at 0 C . Now at 10 pm it is +7C rain and high winds . And will stay like this until tomorrow mid day, winds from the south.
> At least its taken care of the snow on the roads .
> 
> David


I feel your pain, I have no idea what I'm going to find when i wake up tomorrow morning. I hope I can at least make it to work tomorrow.  The snow isn't a problem but the damn rain is killing us. Since when does it rain in January?????!!!!!

Corey


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 17, 2022)

Coreymacc said:


> I feel your pain, I have no idea what I'm going to find when i wake up tomorrow morning. I hope I can at least make it to work tomorrow.  The snow isn't a problem but the damn rain is killing us. Since when does it rain in January?????!!!!!
> 
> Corey



We normally get rain once in awhile in the winter last 10 years or so. But the high winds and extreme temp change so fast is what I don't like

David


----------



## Coreymacc (Jan 17, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> We normally get rain once in awhile in the winter last 10 years or so. But the high winds and extreme temp change so fast is what I don't like
> 
> David


Ya, it seems rain is a reality now in winter, this is the 3rd day I've had to take off for weather this winter. 1 was the first snow in December, 4 foot drifts and 6 hrs of snow removal,  then 2 rain days. I love acreage living, but man we seem to get hammered harder.  Oh well. I'll stop complaining now 

Corey


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 17, 2022)

The older I get, the more I despise winter. I have a walk behind JD 10/32 but graduated a few yrs ago to 44" on the rider. Way to much to try and keeps path up to my shop.
	

		
			
		

		
	










Back into the deep freeze again Wed  -25° with -6° for high. -40° windchill. Only 3.5 months left of it though


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 17, 2022)

And just think...in a few months we will complain cuz it's too hot and humid! But at least the skeeters don't bother us now!
Ryan


----------



## olecrosseyes (Jan 20, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Probably got 4 to 9 inches here in Iowa,  less and more with wind...none where the wind blew it away and about 18 inches where it got deposited.  Cleared the cement in front of garage with skidloader and just drove through the rest! Feel fortunate,  middle of January and the 1st time moving snow!
> 
> Ryan





Steve H said:


> Yup, but 15" is enough!!


I'm about the same as you here in the capital of Iowa. Fri wr had sleet, rain and snow.  I got out that night and hand picked my way for 2 hours through that crap (2" slush). Saturday I spent 4 hours removing 11.5" of snow with drifts to 36". Up to and over the top of my stone walls.



















Sorry for the double image, I seem to not be able to to remove it without removing both.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Jan 20, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Sorry nice to see it's not just us, This weekend from Friday on was the s**ts
> Lots of snow  -19 C with very high winds, Sunday only -10 C but no wind, Good for cleaning up the yard
> Now today started at -14C snow at noon and 0 C winds going back up to 80 km and rain 4 deg and 7 deg all night.
> I am so confused .   lol.
> ...


Dave, I feel your pain! The base of your steps is like "Where do I put this -hit?
Every time it snows I remove all concrete and wooden surfaces at my home plus I remove 2 of my neighbors driveways and city walks. I am not for hire!! (and have not been for 20 years)

I'm with ya Steve, I -'uck-ng -ate SNOW! All it means to this aged man is WORK! Nothing but HARD work!


----------



## olecrosseyes (Jan 20, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> The older I get, the more I despise winter. I have a walk behind JD 10/32 but graduated a few yrs ago to 44" on the rider. Way to much to try and keeps path up to my shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a very much earlier Cub Cadet model 127 and later an 18 horse twin Kohler after IH sold them out. A 48" blower (single stage, wishing for a 2 stage) with a hard cab. I broke the rear tires bead down and added a gallon each of antifreeze into them then added water. After they were full I popped only just enough air back in to make a seal. It added short of 100 pounds of real weight per tire to the traction. Solid traction!! Of course I had chains too, I added a cross bar on every other link.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 20, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> path up to my shop.



I know what you mean, at least you are not using a cordless shovel, lol
Love your shop, and 5th wheel. We just picked up a 35 foot new to us 29RE Silverback Cedar Creek

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 20, 2022)

olecrosseyes said:


> Dave, I feel your pain! The base of your steps is like "Where do I put this -hit?



We have had a lot worse than this year , but with the high winds, friggen cold - 15 - 20's
than ice and rain on top of that , Like you said I'm getting too old to work this hard without being paid for it .

David

ps: nice looking home and stone walls


----------



## buzzy (Jan 20, 2022)

On Sunday we got freezing rain then snow then more rain with squalls on Monday. Took 75 minutes to get home compared to the usual 50. Then drive to work was like driving on a washboard because of ice under everything. Plus heavy winds on drive back home making partial whiteouts some places around open fields. Didn't get to driveway until Tuesday because of work an all I could do was scrap the top off with 4 wheeler.  Unlike others I don't mind winter minus the winds.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 20, 2022)

SH, We are having a good old fashioned Jan up here in NH, multiple mornings with readings 15-18 below. Too cold for me to go out and ice fish!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 20, 2022)

crazymoon said:


> SH, We are having a good old fashioned Jan up here in NH, multiple mornings with readings 15-18 below. Too cold for me to go out and ice fish!


Go fishing! Set up that popup or shanty,turn on the propane heater and start drilling holes! Take a break if you need too in that now warm shanty. We have one guy drill holes, one guy set tip-ups line depth, and a guy to bait them. Team effort.  Take a warmup break in the shanty and eat a bowl of hot chili you have on the propane stove...
In the shanty,  watching for flags.... don't forget to send someone out to clear the ice from the holes.

Great times. For the record, the coldest temps Ive ice fished in were -29 without windchill. Beer freezes fast...

Minus 29 is probably an average day for some people. 

Go fishing!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 20, 2022)

Who remembers the Blizzard of 77?


----------



## ToddT (Jan 20, 2022)

12.6" of snow this past weekend and now this....





Gotta love central Iowa!


----------



## Colin1230 (Jan 20, 2022)

We only got 4" of snow here in KC last weekend with no wind. The first measurable snow of the season. I was procrastinating getting started with the shovel when I heard something at the front door.  It was my neighbor. He already had our sidewalk and driveway shoveled. Man, what a guy!


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Jan 20, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Jeff Foxworthy understands us:
> 
> Here is what Jeff Foxworthy has to say about people who live in Upstate New York...


I've lived in upstate NY, so those kinda resonate with me!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Jan 20, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> We have had a lot worse than this year , but with the high winds, friggen cold - 15 - 20's
> than ice and rain on top of that , Like you said I'm getting too old to work this hard without being paid for it .
> 
> David
> ...


Thanks Dave, 

 Steve H
 and 

 Brokenhandle
!


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Winterrider (Jan 20, 2022)

crazymoon said:


> Too cold for me to go out and ice fish!


100% agree with this. Have actually only been out 8 times this winter. To cold to set up the portable, to much snow on the lake to put the perm. Have even ran into heavy slush pockets with the tracked ATV.
Water being pushed up with all the weight of the snow, scary !


----------



## Steve H (Jan 22, 2022)

bill ace 350 said:


> Who remembers the Blizzard of 77?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup! Remember that well. That was quite the storm.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 22, 2022)

Meanwhile....


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 22, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Meanwhile....
> 
> View attachment 522980



Now that's funny. And good timing for the news
Around here we see them riding bicycles in the winter on the roads , 
and they wonder why they get yelled and honked at

David


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 22, 2022)

Been pretty cold here in MN lately. Not cold enough that a big diesel plugged in wouldn’t start, but it’s cold starting them.


----------



## Coreymacc (Jan 22, 2022)

*Woke up this morning and its plus 6 c, and sunny. No rain in the forecast. Rejoice!!.  Finally can do my snow removal without getting a retroactive skating rink. Week coming looks normal also. Finally. *

But sadly i have now jinxed the whole thing by telling you folks the weather is good. 

Corey


----------



## Steve H (Jan 22, 2022)

Coreymacc said:


> *Woke up this morning and its plus 6 c, and sunny. No rain in the forecast. Rejoice!!.  Finally can do my snow removal without getting a retroactive skating rink. Week coming looks normal also. Finally. *
> 
> But sadly i have now jinxed the whole thing by telling you folks the weather is good.
> 
> Corey



That's how it usually goes!


----------



## ravenclan (Jan 22, 2022)

No snow here in Oklahoma just cold, well Cold for us.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 22, 2022)

Damn cold ride out fishing on the Tracked ATV this Am @ 6:00 
 -7° and 12 mph wind , felt very nice when got the flip over portable heated up. Did manage 3 walleyes in the 17" range, so got supper anyhow


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 22, 2022)

Not too bad here in MN. Lows are only about -15 to -25. It’s finally safe to take the trailers and trucks on the ice.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Jan 22, 2022)

We actually had a nice day, don't think it made it above freezing but way better than we have had! We've been dancing on single digits above and below 0.


----------



## Coreymacc (Jan 23, 2022)

Well, my jinxing ability is off the charts it would seem. Its raining here again. At least we made it 24hrs.. 

The old saying,don't like the weather in Alberta wait 2 min is alive and well. 

Corey


----------



## olecrosseyes (Jan 23, 2022)

Cory please keep your clipper up there, thank you in advance for whatever you can do to help prevent it.


----------

